# Trivia ??



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2015)

1973 photo.

Can you identify these two actors from days gone by ???


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2015)

Over 3 hours and no guesses??


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

That's a toughie ...

I know this has to be wrong, but ... the Skipper and Gilligan (Alan Hale Jr. and Bob Denver)?


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)

Are they a couple of Cowboys? I only am guessing that because, coincidently, they look exactly like the two who were just pictured in meanderer's video called "Silver Screen Cowboys" in the "Cowboy Heros" thread post #69 (Days Gone By forum). They show up at the 2 minute mark and 2:15

[video]https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/16512-Cowboy-Heros/page5?p=334285#post334285[/video]


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 15, 2015)

Just so you know someone is thinking about this , the guy on the left looks a little like Jerry Lester (Broadway Open House, Dagmar), but I don't really think that's right because it would mean he got younger looking as he aged.  Still thinking....   Any hints?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

Is it Larry and Moe from the 3 stooges?


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 16, 2015)

I think hollydolly is right....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Is it Larry and Moe from the 3 stooges?



Bingo!!!!
.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh, now I can see it - thanks, Ken!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes, Larry is looks just like Larry, but Moe, not so much.   Good job Hollydolly.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 17, 2015)

Did you know that Moe Shemp and Curly where brothers in real life ???


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 17, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Did you know that Moe Shemp and Curly where brothers in real life ???



Yes.

I also know that Shemp was a terrible replacement for Curly - no one like Curly!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yes.
> 
> I also know that Shemp was a terrible replacement for Curly - no one like Curly!



Curly replaced Shemp...
._By the 1920s Moe had teamed up with boyhood-friend-turned-vaudeville star Ted Healy  in a "roughhouse" act. One day Moe spotted his brother Shemp in the  audience, and yelled at him from the stage. Quick-witted Shemp yelled  right back, and walked onto the stage. From then on he was part of the  act, usually known as "Ted Healy and His Stooges". On stage, Healy would  sing and tell jokes while his three noisy stooges would get in his way.  He would retaliate with physical and verbal abuse. His original stooges  were the Howard brothers and Larry Fine. Shemp played a bumbling fireman in the Stooges' first film, Soup to Nuts, the only film in which he plays one of Healy's gang. __Healy was always the main attraction of the act, and his stooges were  in constant disagreement with him over billing, money and management.  Tired of what he considered Healy's domineering handling of the Stooges'  career, Shemp left Healy's act in 1932 to pursue a solo film career and  was immediately replaced by his and Moe's younger brother, Jerry  (Curly).[SUP][3][/SUP]_


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2015)

Perhaps I shouldn't have said "replacement" - my error. 

Maybe "the Third Stooge"?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

I never liked them.  Way too corny and slapstick for my taste.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2015)

I guessed it correctly but only after I almost fainted with fright!


----------

